# Best color backdrop for valentines day portraits?



## DeepSpring (Jan 21, 2008)

I'm going to be doing portraits of couples at lunch during valentines day. Just a little quick mini studio set up out doors done in the style you get at lets say a dance. 

What color do you think would look best?


----------



## oldnavy170 (Jan 21, 2008)

Well I would say black or white but its not always an easy answer since someone might be wearing that color and then they would be washed out.


----------



## DeepSpring (Jan 22, 2008)

I think I'll go with white and just hope no one is wearing it. . . . It hasn't been thaaat warm recently so people will probably have some kind of sweater and those are usually not white. A lot of people how ever have black sweaters.


----------



## Alpha (Jan 22, 2008)

grey + light = white
grey - light = black

moral of the story? gray.


----------



## Big Mike (Jan 23, 2008)

With the right tools and know how, you can make just about any background look like anything.

As you are doing it outdoors...it will be hard to limit the amount of light hitting it...so it might be hard to make it dark/black.

Also, all you need to make it a different color, is a light with a color gel.


----------



## Christie Photo (Jan 23, 2008)

Big Mike said:


> Also, all you need to make it a different color, is a light with a color gel.



Well...  nearly.  I think he'd have the same problem with ambient light on the background.  

Another way to approach this may be in the propping rather than the background.

Hmmm....  tough one.

Good luck!

-Pete


----------



## DeepSpring (Jan 23, 2008)

I was thinking about using a gel but I doubt the flash would be strong enough to make it work outdoors in the sun. . .


----------

